# Synchronisation Notes et iPad



## nfkb (5 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai retourné le problème dans tous les sens en épluchant moults forums mais pour moi la synchronisation de Notes ne fonctionnent pas sur l'iPad alors que ça fonctionne sur l'iPhone (truc de dingue)

Je n'ai pas de notes Google, Yahoo ou autre, en tout cas, j'ai tout supprimé et il n'y a plus de synchro avec ces services en IMAP nulle part.

Sur Mountain Lion j'ai un compte iCloud où j'ai activé la synchro de Notes.
Dans Notes sur MacOS j'ai bien des notes associées au Cloud.

Sur l'iPhone j'ai activé la synchro des notes avec mon compte iCloud, les notes sont arrivées en deux secondes et la synchro est bilatérale.

Sur iCloud.com mes notes apparaissent bien dans le répertoire dans mail (c'est un peu nul qu'on ne puisse pas éditer d'ailleurs)

Sur l'iPad j'ai fait les mêmes réglages, tout est configuré en push et rien n'apparait dans les notes.

La seule différence c'est que je n'ai pas sauvegardé l'iPad sur le Cloud parce que ça prenait trop de place.

Des idées ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## nfkb (5 Août 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Salut. Une bête question : à partir de la "flèche" _Comptes_ en haut à gauche de Notes sur iPad, tu as bien sélectionné _iCloud_ et non _Sur mon iPad_ ?



Bonjour,

je n'accède pas au menu dont tu parles. Je vois à quoi il ressemble car je l'ai vu sur le Mac et aussi sur l'iPhone mais rien n'apparait sur l'iPad.

J'ai vu qu'il y avait aussi des réglages accessibles pour Notes dans "Réglages" sur l'iPad mais je n'arrive pas à changer l'option qui est cochée "Sur cet iPad" Je me doute qu'un loup se cache par là. Et depuis que j'ai vu cette option elle n'est plus accessible depuis (???) 

merci du coup de main en tout cas


----------



## Cédric74 (5 Août 2012)

Il me semble que la synchronisation entre notes iPad et notes Moutain lion ne se fera qu'avec Ios6.


----------



## nfkb (5 Août 2012)

ah ? voilà qui expliquerait bien mes déboires et toutes les questions que j'ai trouvées dans les forums Apple...

tu as lu/entendu ça où ? 

merci


----------



## Cédric74 (6 Août 2012)

Je me posais la même question puisque mes notes ne se synchronisent pas entre les 2 apps (IOS et ML). Alors je ne sais plus où j'ai lu ça mais c'est sous entendu ici : http://www.clubic.com/mac-os/mac-os-x/article-502246-3-mountain-lion.html. J'ai lu d'autres forums en anglais et il me semble surtout qu'il faut une adresse @me.com. Je pense que la sync se fait si on a ce type de compte. 
Ça serait bien que la synchronisation se fasse simplement par icloud comme pour Rappels ou le calendrier.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h01 ----------

J'ai aussi trouvé ça :
"Notes in Mail will be removed in iOS 6, and iCloud only syncs notes between the notes apps. So, Mountain Lion is just a few month ahead of iOS 6 so there is a bit of a missing link between the systems.
You can create for every "mail.app-note" one entry in the notes app from iOS and they will be synced to all your devices.
So copy and paste every entry from the Mail-Notes to a new entry in the notes app on iOS, and they appear in Mountain Lion and on your other iOS-Devices."

Il y a donc un décalage entre les 2 systèmes et la synchro devrait arriver avec IOS6.


----------



## lineakd (6 Août 2012)

@nfkb, j'ai crée une note sur l'ipad et elle est apparu sur mon iPhone sans aucun problème.
Est-ce que tu as mis ton compte iCloud par défaut dans les réglages de l'application notes sur ton iPad?
En passant par l'application réglages, puis dans notes et compte par défaut. 

Je ne peux pas tester sur un os x, je suis parti en vacances sans ordi. :rose:


----------



## Cédric74 (6 Août 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @nfkb, j'ai crée une note sur l'ipad et elle est apparu sur mon iPhone sans aucun problème.
> Est-ce que tu as mis ton compte iCloud par défaut dans les réglages de l'application notes sur ton iPad?
> En passant par l'application réglages, puis dans notes et compte par défaut.
> 
> Je ne peux pas tester sur un os x, je suis parti en vacances sans ordi. :rose:



Sur Ipad si je fais Réglages > Notes, il n'y a que le choix de la police pas le choix du compte.
Sur Mac Os ML, si je coche Icloud, il se décoche...


----------



## Cédric74 (7 Août 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> C'est étrange parce que sur mon iPad ce menu, cette flèche, apparaît, tandis que sur mon iPhone il n'apparaît pas, ou plus. Et pourtant la synchro iCloud fonctionne bien sur mon iPhone. Il me semble que ce menu/flèche apparaissait avant, mais je ne sais pas ce que j'ai changé... En tout cas le compte par défaut n'y change rien.
> 
> Dernière minute ! : j'ai activé les Notes sur mon compte IMAP Free et la flèche Comptes apparaît bien sur mon iPhone. Si tu associes un autre compte à Notes, peut-être que cela fera apparaître les Comptes dans Notes, ainsi que le compte par défaut dans les Réglages de Notes.


Mais comment vous faites pour associer un compte à Notes dans IOS ?


----------



## wayne (8 Août 2012)

Cédric74 a dit:


> Sur Ipad si je fais Réglages > Notes, il n'y a que le choix de la police pas le choix du compte.
> Sur Mac Os ML, si je coche Icloud, il se décoche...


C'est dans iCloud que tu dois activer l'appli note depuis ton iPad. ça marche très bien sans ios6, et depuis toujours.


----------



## Cédric74 (8 Août 2012)

wayne a dit:


> C'est dans iCloud que tu dois activer l'appli note depuis ton iPad. ça marche très bien sans ios6, et depuis toujours.



Oui mais il faut créer une adresse @me.com, ce qui ne m'intéresse pas. Ou alors, on peut le faire avec son compte autre que "@me.com" et je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## Cédric74 (8 Août 2012)

J'ai un compte Icloud depuis qu'Icloud a été activé, avec mon adresse free. La synchro des autres apps marche très bien.
Mais si je vais dans "Mail, contacts, calendriers" sur Ipad, je ne vois pas comment associer Notes à mon compte free. C'est quoi tes 3 clics ?:rose:


----------



## Cédric74 (8 Août 2012)

Je pense que c'est l'imap qui fait la différence. J'ai configuré en pop.
Effectivement, pour mon adresse gmail, "Notes" apparaît.
Merci.


----------



## lineakd (8 Août 2012)

@ibaby, merci.
@Cédric74, je ne crois pas que ce soit l'imap qui fait la différence mais plutôt l'activation de la synchronisation des notes, sur au moins deux comptes qui fait apparaître l'icône "notes" sur l'ipad ou "comptes" sur l'iPhone.


----------



## pb88081 (8 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
La synchronisation de Notes sous ML et iPad fonctionne bien. Vérifier que la configuration du mail sur iPad et ML soit la même.


----------



## Cédric74 (8 Août 2012)

Après de nombreux tests et recherches, je pense quand même que cette synchronisation marche avec un mail en imap (c'est le cas avec mon adresse gmail et pas mon adresse free en pop) ou avec une adresse @me.comSi quelqu'un est arrivé à configurer la synchro avec son mail FAI pas en imap, je suis preneur. Mais je pense qu'il faudra attendre ios6 pour que toutes les synchros d'apps fonctionnent.


----------

